# 41 duck club



## Few Hits (Jul 31, 2009)

I found a cell phone at the 41 duck club today. It was in the water by the bridge. If you lost it contact me. I have it sitting in a bag of rice to dry it out. It might still work. email [email protected] or leave a post here.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice way to start off too 8)


----------

